# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  La presencia de lindano en el Gállego 'trae de cabeza' al Gobierno de Aragón

## NoRegistrado

> El Gobierno de Aragón analizará el agua de la acequia de La Violada y el Canal de Monegros en el marco del proceso de control de la posible presencia de lindano en el río Gállego, después de que se haya detectado este pesticida en el agua de boca de las localidades de Ardisa, Piedratajada, Santa Eulalia (Huesca) y Villanueva de Gállego (Zaragoza).
> 
> Este tóxico, fabricado por la empresa Inquinosa en Sabiñánigo en los años 70 y 80 del siglo XX, estaba depositado en el vertedero de Bailín (Huesca) y ha sido trasladado a otra instalación más segura, concluyendo la operación el 17 de septiembre.
> 
> Lo ha anunciado este jueves el consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería y Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Aragón, Modesto Lobón, quien ha comparecido a petición propia ante el Pleno de las Cortes, después de que este miércoles se hiciera público el hallazgo de lindano en Villanueva. "No estamos minimizando el problema", ha dicho.
> Ha hecho hincapié en que este no es un problema de salud pública, sino medioambiental, apuntando que "haría falta consumir decenas de miles de litros" de agua para afectar al ser humano, aunque ha reconocido que "ocasiona trastornos importantes en las poblaciones que estamos intentando minimizar".
> 
> Los controles se han intensificado desde que, a finales de la semana pasada, se detectara la acumulación de lindano en el río y el laboratorio del SALUD está controlando las 23 poblaciones que beben del Gállego.
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...obierno-aragon

Menudo problema tienen en Aragón. Ha salido carito el tema.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sabakanwal

Asimismo, se recoge en los capítulos II y III un régimen sancionador, que establece competencias, procedimientos y en su caso, toma de "cuantas medidas cautelares resulten necesarias" por la vía de urgencia (art.53), lo que incluye tanto medidas de seguridad o control "que impidan la continuidad en la producción del daño".

----------

